# 2005 Production #'s



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Read up!

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?p=820085&posted=1#post820085

My PBM/Black/M6/18's is 1 out of 287. Sweeeet.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

1 of 645 here.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

torried comes in at second arty:


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

1 of 419 here!!!!

seems the ones with the 18's are the deciding factor of rarity!!

i couldn't imagine 1 of 57 had i chose 18's


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

For those that just want to look here and not click the link.


Ext Color/Int Color/Trans Type/Wheel Exterior Interior Transmission Wheel
3.79% 419 Cyclone Gray/Black/Auto/17" 12U 812 MX0 PZ9
6.45% 714 Cyclone Gray/Black/Manual/17" 12U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.51% 57 Cyclone Gray/Black/Auto/18" 12U 812 MX0 N87
1.27% 141 Cyclone Gray/Black/Manual/18" 12U 812 MN6 N87
4.06% 449 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Auto/17" 13U 812 MX0 PZ9
4.66% 516 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Manual/17" 13U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.64% 71 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Auto/18" 13U 812 MX0 N87
0.88% 97 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Manual/18" 13U 812 MN6 N87
1.17% 130 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Auto/17" 13U 756 MX0 PZ9
1.64% 181 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Manual/17" 13U 756 MN6 PZ9
0.14% 15 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Auto/18" 13U 756 MX0 N87
0.37% 41 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Manual/18" 13U 756 MN6 N87
0.97% 107 Impulse Blue/Black/Auto/17" 24U 812 MX0 PZ9
1.45% 160 Impulse Blue/Black/Manual/17" 24U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.18% 20 Impulse Blue/Black/Auto/18" 24U 812 MX0 N87
0.35% 39 Impulse Blue/Black/Manual/18" 24U 812 MN6 N87
2.06% 228 Impulse Blue/Blue/Auto/17" 24U 746 MX0 PZ9
3.13% 347 Impulse Blue/Blue/Manual/17" 24U 746 MN6 PZ9
0.37% 41 Impulse Blue/Blue/Auto/18" 24U 746 MX0 N87
0.51% 57 Impulse Blue/Blue/Manual/18" 24U 746 MN6 N87
3.32% 368 Midnight Blue/Black/Auto/17" 28U 812 MX0 PZ9
5.11% 566 Midnight Blue/Black/Manual/17" 28U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.40% 44 Midnight Blue/Black/Auto/18" 28U 812 MX0 N87
1.03% 114 Midnight Blue/Black/Manual/18" 28U 812 MN6 N87
2.11% 234 Yellow Jacket/Black/Auto/17" 59U 812 MX0 PZ9
4.04% 447 Yellow Jacket/Black/Manual/17" 59U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.32% 35 Yellow Jacket/Black/Auto/18" 59U 812 MX0 N87
0.69% 76 Yellow Jacket/Black/Manual/18" 59U 812 MN6 N87
3.61% 400 Torrid Red/Black/Auto/17" 62U 812 MX0 PZ9
5.79% 641 Torrid Red/Black/Manual/17" 62U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.69% 76 Torrid Red/Black/Auto/18" 62U 812 MX0 N87
1.32% 146 Torrid Red/Black/Manual/18" 62U 812 MN6 N87
4.26% 472 Torrid Red/Red/Auto/17" 62U 756 MX0 PZ9
2.91% 322 Torrid Red/Red/Manual/17" 62U 756 MN6 PZ9
0.46% 51 Torrid Red/Red/Auto/18" 62U 756 MX0 N87
0.64% 71 Torrid Red/Red/Manual/18" 62U 756 MN6 N87
5.00% 553 Black Metallic/Black/Auto/17" 80U 812 MX0 PZ9
9.73% 1077 Black Metallic/Black/Manual/17" 80U 812 MN6 PZ9
1.23% 136 Black Metallic/Black/Auto/18" 80U 812 MX0 N87
2.59% 287 Black Metallic/Black/Manual/18" 80U 812 MN6 N87
2.58% 286 Black Metallic/Red/Auto/17" 80U 756 MX0 PZ9
5.83% 645 Black Metallic/Red/Manual/17" 80U 756 MN6 PZ9
0.61% 68 Black Metallic/Red/Auto/18" 80U 756 MX0 N87
1.12% 124 Black Metallic/Red/Manual/18" 80U 756 MN6 N87


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

cool. u just saved us a window


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

im here to help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

hey, guys, get this. The one still left at the dealer by me is 1 of 44 !!!

http://www.woodbridgepontiac.com/Pontiac/25895_1.html

That means its the 6th most rare model there is !!!

The MOST rare one is Quicksilver/red interior auto with 18's as only 15 were made!


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I had a friend who had a GTX that he was always squawking about being rare,it had a bench seat,shift on the column and dog dish hubcaps
I told him it was only rare because nobody else wanted a grandma looking GTX..........I guess the same could be said about the 05 GTO's with hood scoop delete


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> hey, guys, get this. The one still left at the dealer by me is 1 of 44 !!!
> 
> http://www.woodbridgepontiac.com/Pontiac/25895_1.html
> 
> ...



Well.... go back and get it then!!!


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

1 or 347 I almost had 1 of 57, had I went to another dealership and got a IBM/BB/M6 18's that they had, but oh well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Well.... go back and get it then!!!


id love to, but there is -0- way I am paying $750 a month for it !!!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> im here to help.


Oh please. The only reason I didnt copy and paste was because I didn't want to completely hijack that guys research.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

I didnt either, I just half-jacked.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

my gto is 1 of 1  my edition arty: i'm the ONLY silver gto with Blue interior :cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

A dealer by me had 2 Quicksilver red autos with 18's and 1 Yellowjacket auto with 18's. I wonder if that makes him the rarest GTO dealer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

would seem so!


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> I had a friend who had a GTX that he was always squawking about being rare,it had a bench seat,shift on the column and dog dish hubcaps
> I told him it was only rare because nobody else wanted a grandma looking GTX..........I guess the same could be said about the 05 GTO's with hood scoop delete



Hey, I have one of the deleted hood scopes. And I have never squawked to anyone about it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

you do? show some pics!


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

big_mike said:


> you do? show some pics!


I have to find my digital camera. I will as soon as I do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

It might be a little dirty for your taste, mike. I probably should wash it first!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

hey, you can be the first dirty car I have in my collection.


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

I would be honored. I have to find that [email protected] camera.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

yes, yes you do. So get out that chair, put the cigar down, and get to searchin!


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

Unfortunately, I can't. I'm at work. I won't be home 'till Friday. It will have to wait 'till Friday. Sorry mike. ( I wish I was relaxin' on a beach in 85 degree sunny weather with that cigar, accompanied with a few beers! ) I hate my job!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

I love my job, it pays me! lol


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

So does mine. Pays for the car. My boss and where it is could be a lot better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

you aint lyin! I dont even drive to work, take the bus!


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

Any openings for a mechanical engineer in your area!? I'll let you drive me car!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

actually, there are quite a few! Can I drive it at the track?


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

Only if you can promise me a win.........would there be prize money involved!?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

depends on what class I run in. If its on a friday night, top prize is a grand. If its a gamblers race, its 2500. BUT, to win that requires an auto. NO manual has ever won that due to your having to be consistent within .001 second for ALL your races.


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

Aren't you good enough run a manual in that race!? 

I'll tell you what, I'm looking for a job in Columbus, Ohio. You can race my car under three conditions: find me a job there, assume all damages, breaks, melt-downs, failures, etc that might happen due to your driving/racing my car (AKA fix any problems), and we split the money 60/40. (Sixty-me, Forty-you.) 

What do you say?? Do we have a deal??


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

first I have to GET to ohio, since im in VA, second you can keep the money. If I win, thats all I need.


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

I knew you were in VA. I just thought you might have the inside track/know someone. 

I can't let you go home without any money. You need something for your talent.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

your right, im keeping the trophy!


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

It's all yours!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

but, if I lose, then there is no choice but for me to park the car, get out and run.


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

Or we could beat the crap out of the guy that did win, take his trophy and his money, then run like hell!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

that would work too! Although, if your smaller than me, you run.


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

True, true 

I like my face exactly how it is. It doesn't need any "rearrangin."


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

I think mine would look better smack dab in the middle of my avatar. dont you?


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

Mine first!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

no way gandhi, my avatar, my girls, you get seconds!


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice........1 of 68. 05 Blk/Red A4 18in wheels. :willy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

seems we have quite a FEW rare ones here.


----------



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

1 out of 287 for mine. 

So just thinking outside the bun here, but could rare also mean that they did not build very many of some combinations because they knew nobody would want them, thus hurting your resale in the future?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

its possible.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

1 out of 347 Impulse Blue/Blue M12 17s


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

seems like nobody has 1 of 15 huh?

wonder if 6qts had 18's from the factory?


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

If I can find my camera tonight, mike, you will get your pictures.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

Yay !!!!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Talk about hijacking. Sheesh.


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

Big Mike, 

Unfortunately, I still have not be able to locate my camera. I'm in the processes of unpacking my boxes from the college move. My hopes are to find that [email protected] thing this weekend. SORRY 

As soon as I find it, pictures will be up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

I got nothin but time bruh.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Don't mean to bust on the numbers but I added up the totals and maybe I am wrong but the total I am coming up with is 11,069 units. The total Group Number below and the long list equal out, but the total from Pontiac in the e-mail doesn't. 

1331 Cyclone Gray
1500 Quick Silver
999 Impulse Blue
1092 Midnight Blue
792 Yellow Jackets
2179 Torrid Red
3176 Black Metallic

total = 11,069 .......According to the link I checked.

The total given was 10,838. What happened to the other 231 units? Did Ford buy them covertly? :lol: I am assuming the ones destroyed in the train wreck which I think was like 38 or so, are included in the numbers?


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> 1.64% 181 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Manual/17" 13U 756 MN6 PZ9


Woohoo! I'm 1 of 181!


----------



## honcho56 (Nov 9, 2010)

*1 of 114*

midnight blue
black
manual 6
18"
scoops


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

big_mike said:


> For those that just want to look here and not click the link.
> 
> 
> Ext Color/Int Color/Trans Type/Wheel Exterior Interior Transmission Wheel
> ...





big_mike said:


> The MOST rare one is Quicksilver/red interior auto with 18's as only 15 were made!


This is a blast from the past but I have to brag a lil. We have it in the garage  Has 19k miles now, origional tires and even brakes still. Only mod is tuned. Have the GMVIS and origional window sticker too!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It's funny to look at the numbers such as they are. The 1964 Grand Prix I sold back in March had a total production of 63,810 built, and only 3,124 built with a man-pedal.

Odd that my GTO which is 41 years newer is actually rarer.


----------

